# Anyone know if the moss and vines grow back in the main HHP area?



## DaviddivaD (Nov 5, 2021)

Yeah, I picked up a bunch of glowing moss and five vines in that area without realizing that I couldn’t replant them. Just wanted to see which things you could pick up and what you couldn’t. Hope I didn’t make that area permanently ugly. 

It was behind the area where you and Lottie interview a villager about what type of home they want.


----------



## saramew (Nov 6, 2021)

I am also wondering this!!!


----------



## Pyoopi (Nov 6, 2021)

They do grow back over time. I yoinked them all and saw they were growing back on the main island of HHP. That was the first thing I did before I did the tutorial, lol.


----------



## saramew (Nov 6, 2021)

Pyoopi said:


> They do grow back over time. I yoinked them all and saw they were growing back on the main island of HHP. That was the first thing I did before I did the tutorial, lol.


What a relief, thank you so much!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 6, 2021)

Pyoopi said:


> They do grow back over time. I yoinked them all and saw they were growing back on the main island of HHP. That was the first thing I did before I did the tutorial, lol.


sweet, free daily mats

(also, I guess this means you can swipe the ladders too. I decided to leave those, just in case it then made those areas inaccessible)


----------

